# Changement Icone Windows Bootlader



## Guizzzz (16 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,

en changeant l'icone macosX dans le finder cela se répercute sur le bootloader mais pas pour l'icone de la partition bootcamp.

comment faire pour que l icone de a partition bootcamp change sur le bootloader aussi?


thanks

:modo:
Pourquoi ouvrir un 2ème fil ?
Fais une relance sur le premier plutôt.
Je ferme celui-ci.


----------

